# Astra 600 etc.



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I went to Top Gun Indoor Range to shoot yesterday with my friend, Billy Kirkland, and his brother-in-law and nephew. All shooting was done at 10 yards. I was given the chance to shoot a pistol that was new to me and it was a 9mm Astra 600. This pistol style was used by Germany as a substitute sidearm in WWII.










This is a well made handgun with a small grip safety. I was able to shoot seven rounds through it and my impressions are the grip safety is too small, I didn't know it had one until I couldn't get it to fire. I was able to keep all shots in a 6x6" square but it's heavy trigger, small sights, and stout recoil make that a chore. This is a straight blow back style pistol and believe me it kicks!

The next handgun I fired was my FEG High-Power and it was flawless. I shot groups the size of a medium orange and they would be better if I removed the magazine safety, which I am going to do. I have owned this pistol for a number of years and it is a good solid performer. Its exterior is beautiful but there are machine marks inside. Heck, for $159 I do not take its slide off that often for critiques. Lastly, my pistol has sights that Browning/FN should have used on the early High-Powers, the sights are three dot and easy to pick up.










I then shot Springfield Mil-Spec put together using Winchester 230gr FMJ White Box ammo and it remains a marvel. Yes, it is that accurate and reliable with magazines it likes. The Springer likes Wilson Combat 7 round, Chip McCormick, and Metalform magazines but it despises Wilson Combat 8 round magazines. The Springer balks every time on the first round out of the Wilson Combat 8 round magazines. I fired 50 rounds into a tennis ball sized group.










I continue to lust over the last pistol I shot. It is Billy's Dan Wesson Patriot 45acp. I have never shot any handgun better than this one. Groups were ¼" at 10 yards. The sad part is I can do this effortlessly with Billy's jewel. I want a Dan Wesson Patriot 45acp so bad I can taste it.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like a good day at the range. My uncle has a Browning Hi-Power 40S&W in stainless with the factory Pachmayr grips. I tend to like most all guns but that one I slobber all over every time I see or shoot it.


----------

